# hm, any opinions?



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

just wondering if anyone here can figure out why my tsh and free t4 are both low? Looks like my free t3 is normal, but I think it's at the lower end of the normal range...I don't have lab ranges right now, but i"ll post them tomorrow after my appointment. I"m taking armour twice a day (60 mg)

I had ferritin tested too. 7.1 (range is 7-238) isn't 7.1 really low?? I mean out of 238??? I made the comment to the nurse that I thought that was pretty low and she just said, oh, just a little! ??

oh and looking at my labs from May my tsh and free t4 were both low at the time too., and free t3 was at the lower end of the normal range.

for reference, the very first time I was tested my tsh was high, free t3 and free t4 were low, was told hypothyroidism, then had tested for antibodies so now Hashimoto's with hypothyroidism.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> just wondering if anyone here can figure out why my tsh and free t4 are both low? Looks like my free t3 is normal, but I think it's at the lower end of the normal range...I don't have lab ranges right now, but i"ll post them tomorrow after my appointment. I"m taking armour twice a day (60 mg)
> 
> I had ferritin tested too. 7.1 (range is 7-238) isn't 7.1 really low?? I mean out of 238??? I made the comment to the nurse that I thought that was pretty low and she just said, oh, just a little! ??
> 
> ...


Anytime a person takes T3, the T4 and FT4 will come in low. That is to be expected and should be of no concern. Many tamper with that thinking they need to add additional T4 to the mix.

I personally think that is a huge mistake and all those that I know that do that are forever and always not feeling well.

You only need a "little" T4 for Deiodination and conversion to the biologically active FT3. If you are taking T3, you are fine. Your med will be titrated accordingly so that you have adequate T3.

You would also expect TSH to be low; that is the whole purpose behind replacement.

Sounds like you are very close to being euthyroid. I sure hope so.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I am only taking armour which is t3 and t4 right? I don't know if I am becoming euthyroid...I am still having issues with exhaustion, not sleeping well, insomnia if I don't take a sleeping pill, chills late after noon/evening...vertigo when I lie down. I"ll post my doctor's thoughts tomorrow, thanks for replying.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> I am only taking armour which is t3 and t4 right? I don't know if I am becoming euthyroid...I am still having issues with exhaustion, not sleeping well, insomnia if I don't take a sleeping pill, chills late after noon/evening...vertigo when I lie down. I"ll post my doctor's thoughts tomorrow, thanks for replying.


How is your ferritin?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Yes; Armour contains 38 mcg. of T4 and 9 mcg. of T3 per grain (60 mgs.)


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

ferritin is 7.1 (lab range is 7-238)


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Here are my new labs for July

tsh .05 (.30-4.20)

free t4 .54 (.58-1.64)

free t3 2.65 (2.30-4.50)

for reference here are my labs from May (lab ranges are the same as July)

tsh .03

free t4 .54

free t3 2.97

vit b12 303 (don't remember the range but was told on another board that regardless of the lab range its reaaally low)

vit d 48.8 (30-80)

iron 76

ferritin 7.1

reverse t3 19

any comments as to why I can't raise up my t3 and t4? was taking armour twice a day (60mg) now starting armour twice a day 90 mg.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> ferritin is 7.1 (lab range is 7-238)


Uh, oh...................thats in the Yikes department. Hope you are working on this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> Here are my new labs for July
> 
> tsh .05 (.30-4.20)
> 
> ...


Twice a day 90 mg. of Armour should do the trick. That would be 27 mcgs. of T3. (3 grains, 180 mg. per day)

Good. Let us know.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

ok, you are the second person to uh oh mylow ferritin... can you believe my doctor said it's fine and that if it were higher it'd be a marker for inflammation(liver)??? should I just take iron supplements then? cause my doctor didn't say anything!!! anyway, do you or anyone else have any recs for iron supplements that are easy on the tummy and won't cause constipation?


----------

